# Flounder On The Move, Reds Tighten Up



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: MercuryMarine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's MachineShop.*

Solid Redfish action has taken center stage once again as our guides reconnected with solid schools of Redfish pushing the outside of the slot. Tournament Reds have been in abundance, fish pushing right at the 28" mark, and that's made for lots of drag burning runs taking our equipment to the limits. We welcomed Catapult Energy Services in for a two days of conferencing here at our facilities followed by a morning fishing trip. What a great corporate back drop we've developed and the CEO was nice enough to send me his thoughts: Kris, Thanks to you and your staff, we had a great meeting! We will get you guys a letter of appreciation for your website. Kindest regards, Greg. We love hearing from our guests and we're happy to know we set the stage for a memorable experience. The guides topped off the event with solid fish.

We've really been blessed with tremendous interest in the new setting of the lodge and the new facilities and we want to thank everyone for the business and the support. Feedback has been and continues to be very encouraging.

On the fishing scene guests have been enjoying the cooler weather and solid fish boxes. On a Dove/Fish combination yesterday, guests harvested approximately 35 birds after working up limits to near limits of fish with Capt. James Cunningham and Capt. Chris Cady earlier in the day. Dove season has been a real challenge but the cooler weather should help our Sunflower seed fields reach maturity hopefully soon.

I spoke of Northwinds being a strong feeding catalyst when at velocity and that certainly set up Capt. Donnie Heath for some memorable days with guests of Weyerhaueser Lumber Friday and Saturday. Solid limits with some nice catch and release action. In this area, big North winds this time of year are like a match on gasoline so don't worry, get on them.

*Flounder Gigging*

Capt. Pat Lester took guests of Catapult Energy on a trip and was met by some strong winds that hit the crew shortly after dark. Everyone said the boat ride was brutal as they had to leave an area that was too murky in search of greener pastures. Sure enough Pat hit the mother load to full limits and thankful guests.

*Big Duck Season*

Now is the time to be zeroing in on finalizing dates and scheduling trips for the upcoming regular Texas Duck Season which kicks off for us on November 5th. Come see us.






Check dates and inquire at *TEXAS STAYCATION*

*The Fishing Is Always Best When YOU Can Get Away!!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------

